# axminster blade clamps, fitting instructions?



## Reggie (22 Aug 2013)

Hi All, I got myself some of the cheap £2 blade clamps from axminster, they don't come with any fitting instructions, so I was wondering if one of you kind souls would take some close up shots of how yours are fitted? There are no instructions on the axminster website and none for the scrollsaw.


----------



## martinka (22 Aug 2013)

Reggie, are you replacing different clamps? It should just be a matter of removing the old clamps and fitting the new in the same place with one bolt. There may be retainers with the old clamp to stop the clamp disappearing when the blade breaks. (Actually to stop the broken blade bouncing about) If you want to post photos of your saw and it's arms, we can be more definite. I've attached a photo of the top clamp of my Jet saw, with the Allen screw missing.
Martin.


----------



## Reggie (22 Aug 2013)

Actually martin, I think you've given me the shot I need, I'll give it a try and if I need to I'll take photos and get back to you, I'll report back here anyway


----------



## Reggie (22 Aug 2013)

As promised, reporting back, it would appear that I've been successful, I had to fit one of them the wrong way so that I could get at the tightening bolt, they're cast steel as has been mentioned on the forum before and the casting is fairly rough, it looks like it's either a fault in the casting or there were supposed to be a lip on either side to hold the clamp true to the arm, however, they don't quite do the job on my scroll saw, so I may take them off with a small file so everything is nice and flat.

Either way, the blade clamps fit and they're doing their job, it was 11pm before I got to test it so I only turned it on for 10 seconds but the blade didn't pop out and the cut was straight too  I'll get a better chance to play with it tomorrow but for now, I'm very happy with the clamps, £4 well spent.


----------



## martinka (23 Aug 2013)

Glad to hear it's a good result, Reggie.

By the way, you can also (see photo) fit these levers which makes changing blades much easier. The one on mine is one I pinched from my mill, but you can buy them for a few quid each. I don't know if it's possible on every saw, but on my Jet saw it's also possible to fit a shortened lever on the bottom clamp, though it's not needed as much as the top one.

Martin.


----------



## bugbear (23 Aug 2013)

Reggie":3v0n6c0e said:


> As promised, reporting back, it would appear that I've been successful, I had to fit one of them the wrong way so that I could get at the tightening bolt, they're cast steel as has been mentioned on the forum before and the casting is fairly rough, it looks like it's either a fault in the casting or there were supposed to be a lip on either side to hold the clamp true to the arm, however, they don't quite do the job on my scroll saw, so I may take them off with a small file so everything is nice and flat.



Rough castings + file = better item  

Here's a casting for a surface plate - you just need to flatten it (!!!!)

http://www.collegeengineering.co.uk/SurfacePlate.htm

BugBear


----------



## Reggie (23 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the extra suggestions guys, I think I'll be ok though, I have a set of allen keys  The only thing that really worried me was the castings and how it might affect blade alignment, I thought I might end up having to fiddle with it for some time whilst fitting but nope, it all went in and lined up, took me no more than 5 minutes to fit and align.


----------



## powertools (24 Aug 2013)

Is it possible for one of you to tell me how far back from the front of the arms the fixing holes for these clamps need to be please?


----------



## Reggie (24 Aug 2013)

It's not very much on mine, bolt centre is between 5-10mm back I think, I'll check later and confirm for you


----------



## martinka (24 Aug 2013)

6mm on the Jet, which comes with those clamps. Maybe 1 - 1.5mm to play with too as long as it's same top and bottom.

Martin.


----------



## powertools (24 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the replies it did not look very long and it seems that it will not fit my saw.
The clamps on my saw look similar to those that come on a Hegner and my table has the same sort of housing bolted to the side that you put the clamp in to change the blade but for internal cuts it is impossible to just loosen the top clamp and leave the bottom one in place.
I see that Hegner do a quick release clamp with a knob on it is it possible to just hold that clamp with 2 fingers of one hand and tighten the knob enough with the other?


----------



## martinka (24 Aug 2013)

powertools":3vhk3lvi said:


> Thanks for the replies it did not look very long and it seems that it will not fit my saw.
> The clamps on my saw look similar to those that come on a Hegner and my table has the same sort of housing bolted to the side that you put the clamp in to change the blade but for internal cuts it is impossible to just loosen the top clamp and leave the bottom one in place.
> I see that Hegner do a quick release clamp with a knob on it is it possible to just hold that clamp with 2 fingers of one hand and tighten the knob enough with the other?



Which saw have you got? I can't remember if I knew and forgot. I just tried what you are asking with the quick clamp and I don't think I would trust a blade to hold after I tightened it in my hands.
Isn't it possible to fix a bracket below the lower clamp same as on the Hegner?
Martin.


----------



## powertools (25 Aug 2013)

martinka":3n39bhv1 said:


> powertools":3n39bhv1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies it did not look very long and it seems that it will not fit my saw.
> ...



My saw is a Sealey SM44 made in 1994. I think that it is well made machine and it suits my needs but the only problem I have is disconnecting the blade from the top arm when doing internal cuts.
The blade clamps look similar to the Hegner ones in that they are metal blocks with a v shape end and an allen screw through then to close the gap onto the blade.
To replace the blade is not a problem I just take out the blade with the clamps still attached and place them into the holder on the side of the table to undo the screw the problem is trying to undo the top screw with the blade still in place.
Are the clamps on the Hegner fixed to the arms to stop them rotating when you undo the screw?
There are sprung steel brackets that go over the clamps when they are in place on the arms but they won't stop them from turning with the allen key but hold them in place if the blade breaks.


----------



## martinka (25 Aug 2013)

Maybe it's possible to make a bracket with thumbscrew, same as the Hegner, which holds the clamp in place? I can't find a picture of an SM44. In fact I can't find any mention of one at all. Have you got a photo of it?

Martin.


----------



## powertools (25 Aug 2013)

martinka":2fwqv7nc said:


> Maybe it's possible to make a bracket with thumbscrew, same as the Hegner, which holds the clamp in place? I can't find a picture of an SM44. In fact I can't find any mention of one at all. Have you got a photo of it?
> 
> Martin.



With your help I think I have worked this out.
I didnt realise that there is a bracket on the Hegner with a bolt through it to hold down the clamp I think that would be able to make one and buy the Hegner quick clamp and that should solve my problem.
I will take photos and post them but it won't be today as we have visitors coming and I need to pretend to be interested in other things.


----------



## powertools (27 Aug 2013)

martinka":13p1luca said:


> Maybe it's possible to make a bracket with thumbscrew, same as the Hegner, which holds the clamp in place? I can't find a picture of an SM44. In fact I can't find any mention of one at all. Have you got a photo of it?
> 
> Martin.



This a photo of the top clamp on my saw that I would like to modify.






This is a photo of the saw.






I have ordered the Axminster clamps as I think if I put a spacer underneath them they may well fit the holes already in the saw arms.


----------



## martinka (27 Aug 2013)

I reckon something could be done with that to make it easier for piercing work, but see what transpires with the Axminster clamps first.
Martin


----------



## powertools (29 Aug 2013)

Well today the new Axminster clamps arrived and to say I am happy would be an understatement.
With 5mm bolts I had and packed out with a couple of washers they fit a treat using the threaded holes already in the saw and it is now easy to release the top clamp for internal cuts.






They are a bit chunky and I was concerned that they may make the saw vibrate but this is not the case.

Many thanks for the help.


----------



## martinka (29 Aug 2013)

You want one of these now to make it perfect. 
http://www.mossexpress.co.uk/indexed-clamping-handles?gclid=CKv3j6eHo7kCFY_KtAodRSMAqQ


----------



## powertools (29 Aug 2013)

Martin.
You really have got to stop encouraging me to spend money I have not got.
I think that handle will be the ultimate solution for my saw and will give it a go. I was prepared to spend out on the Hegner quick clamp but after you said it needed another clamp to hold it I went for the cheaper option and it is ideal so you have saved me money on that and helped make my saw far more usable so many thanks for the help.


----------



## Reggie (30 Aug 2013)

Really glad to hear you've got your clamps and you're up and running now  Now I've seen that handle, I think I could do with one of those and I think I need to get some more blade types too.


----------



## powertools (30 Aug 2013)

Having taken another look at the handles I don't think that they would be a good fit on my saw.
I think that they would be to close to the fixed arm that supports the hold down and the dust blower.
A T handle allen key works well and I will leave it alone now.


----------



## Reggie (2 Sep 2013)

I don't have a hold down and my air blower became redundant when it split it's diaphragm the other day  I'm now trying to come up with an electric solution that doesn't sound like a jet taking off.


----------



## martinka (2 Sep 2013)

> I'm now trying to come up with an electric solution that doesn't sound like a jet taking off.



I took a leaf out of chippygeof's book and made a sucker rather than a blower, but, for a blower, apparently an aquarium pump does the job. You need very little pressure or the dust is all over the place.

Martin.


----------

